# which macro nikon 105 or tamron 90



## jerzey111 (Dec 14, 2010)

hey guys, im looking for a macro lens. My budget is $400 and i narrowed down to these two. i can get "the older" nikon 105mm without af
Nikon 105mm AF Micro for $280. The lens is suppose to be in mint condition, but i also read some good reviews about this tamron
Tamron | SP AF II 90mm F/2.8 Di Macro Lens For Nikon With Built-In-Motor (55mm) *FREE SHIPPING* | AF272NII700 | Tri-State Camera, Video, and Computer

which one would you recommend?? or maybe something else??

thanks in advance
Luke


----------

